# Angeln auf Mallorca



## Hamburgerin (31. März 2005)

;+ ;+ ;+ Fliege demnächst nach Mallorca. Wer hat da schon mal geangelt und wie gehts dort ab.Was für Köder werden benutzt, wo kann Frau am besten angeln? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat |kopfkrat Es grüßt die Hamburgerin


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

Hallo Hamburgerin  #h 

ich schubs Deine Frage mal nach Europa  :m   
Denke da gibts mehr Antworten als bei uns Laberern :q


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*



			
				Hamburgerin schrieb:
			
		

> ;+ ;+ ;+ Fliege demnächst nach Mallorca. Wer hat da schon mal geangelt und wie gehts dort ab.Was für Köder werden benutzt, wo kann Frau am besten angeln? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat |kopfkrat Es grüßt die Hamburgerin


 
Hallo Hamburgerin,
war vor Ostern eine Woche in Cala dór (süd-Ost).

Die Küste ist dort sehr felsig. Einheimische haben dor mit einer Kopfrute direkt an der Kante dor wo dir Rückströmung aller vom Felsen spült gut gefangen. In der Regel Dorad-Fische gute Pfannengröße.+#
Angefüttert wurde mit Brot , immer mal wieder zwischendurch. Auf die Haken kamen kleine Garnelenstückchen.


----------



## Hamburgerin (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca*

#a Nabend, Lauben Lothar,war schon auf Malle, bei denkbar schlechtem Wetter. War ausserhalb von Palma.Habe dort mit einer Hochseerute geangelt. 100 Gr. Blei, zwei Haken Größe 5 und sogenannten Titas. Die sehen aus wie dicke schwarze Maden, sind ca 10cm lang und werden mit einer Ködernadel ohne Spitze direkt auf die Schnur zum Haken gezogen, Vorsicht spritzen ganz ekelig beim Aufziehen.Habe einen 40 cm großen Rochen gefangen, der hat ganz schön Kravall gemacht. Sonst eine Art Meeräschen, hatte mir bei den Einheimischen Anglern aber viele Pluspunkte eingefangen.Na da hab ich doch ganz gut gefangen. Danke aber für Deine Erfahrung. Hamburgerin Gloria#:


----------

